# Is Mythbusters dead?



## davemayo

Seems like there hasn't been a new episode in quite a while.


----------



## miketorse

According to The Futon Critic website, it's fate is "TBD". It's yet to be renewed for a seventh season.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Do you think they're running out of stuff to do?


----------



## bdowell

theratpatrol said:


> Do you think they're running out of stuff to do?


That's a myth.


----------



## Mark Holtz

According to the Mythbusters Episode Guide, the next episodes airs on April 1st.

And, if the show was ended, they would not be asking for pairs of socks on the Discovery website.


----------



## dhhaines

bdowell said:


> That's a myth.


 Busted ! 

sorry I couldn't resist:sure:


----------



## Richard King

> According to the Mythbusters Episode Guide, the next episodes airs on April 1st.


They were joking.


----------



## chainblu

theratpatrol said:


> Do you think they're running out of stuff to do?


Every now and then, I'll come up with something that I think Mythbusters might be interested in. But 10 minutes later I forget what it was.

I used to like the show, but lately they've become... well boring. I still have a couple of unwatched show from last season on DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm sad to say this show has passed its prime. Not surprising, there is simply a limit to the amount of content available.


----------



## ImBack234

I can think of a few things Kari Byron would be better suited for, after all she does have a pierced tongue.


----------



## tcusta00

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm sad to say this show has passed its prime. Not surprising, there is simply a limit to the amount of content available.


Yeah, I'm sad about that, too - it was one of my favs. The simple fact that they're collecting pairs of socks for a "socks in the washing machine" myth tells me they're kinda desperate. It seems they're moving from myths to probability experiments.


----------



## fluffybear

theratpatrol said:


> Do you think they're running out of stuff to do?


They did that a few seasons back.


----------



## bobukcat

ImBack234 said:


> I can think of a few things Kari Byron would be better suited for, after all she does have a pierced tongue.


Didn't they test some kind of piercing in "Buster" when they were doing the lightning strike myth? It's been a while but I remember it because they were in that special lab and were getting some impressively long arcs of lightning (impressive for man-made that is, nothing like the real thing).


----------



## Grentz

Used to be one of my favorite shows, have seen every episode since the beginning (except for maybe missing a few from the last season).

Overall I agree with the others, starting to get boring and not have the flare it used to


----------



## bonscott87

Yea, there seems to be a new episode every other month now. Frankly I don't find it that fun to watch any more. It was much better when Adam and Jamie actually worked with the "build team" instead of them each doing their own myths. It's time to end it.

By the way, there is a new show on Food Network called "Food Detectives" which does something similar with food myths like does alcohol really kill brain cells and what is best to combat bad breath. It's pretty funny.


----------



## skyboysea

theratpatrol said:


> Do you think they're running out of stuff to do?


That happened during season two.


----------



## Bluto17

No matter what, I will always be grateful for the 'What is the fastast way to chill beer" episode.


----------



## fluffybear

bonscott87 said:


> Yea, there seems to be a new episode every other month now. Frankly I don't find it that fun to watch any more. It was much better when Adam and Jamie actually worked with the "build team" instead of them each doing their own myths. It's time to end it.
> 
> By the way, there is a new show on Food Network called "Food Detectives" which does something similar with food myths like does alcohol really kill brain cells and what is best to combat bad breath. It's pretty funny.


Thanks for the heads up on Food Detectives! That might prove interesting.

Maybe Adam and Jamie should invest some time in testing products sold on TV. Wouldn't you like to know if Mighty Putty can really pull a truck or if food stored in Green Bags lasts 3 to 4 times longer then those which are not.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

bonscott87 said:


> Yea, there seems to be a new episode every other month now. Frankly I don't find it that fun to watch any more. It was much better when Adam and Jamie actually worked with the "build team" instead of them each doing their own myths. It's time to end it.
> 
> By the way, there is a new show on Food Network called "Food Detectives" which does something similar with food myths like does alcohol really kill brain cells and what is best to combat bad breath. It's pretty funny.


Agree, 100%.

I can't stand the myth-dorks. Kari is easy on the eyes, but those three together are just stupid. I much prefer the earlier seasons, where you still knew who the myth-dorks were , but they didn't get their own segment and their own myths. Let them assist Jamie and Adam.

I generally fast forward through the parts that don't have Jamie and Adam.

And even those aren't as good as they used to be. Like Stuart said, there is a limit to the content available, and they're just plain running out of 'myths' that are even remotely interesting.


----------



## say-what

Yeah, Mythbusters has really gone down the past few seasons. I usually find myself fast forwarding through most of the stuff. 


fluffybear said:


> Thanks for the heads up on Food Detectives! That might prove interesting.


Not really, plus after 2 episodes, Ted Allen becomes really annoying.


----------



## tcusta00

Bluto17 said:


> No matter what, I will always be grateful for the 'What is the fastast way to chill beer" episode.


:lol: I always think about that one when I bring home a warm six pack on a Friday night. I think they said salty ice water worked quickest?


----------



## psomero

i used to really enjoy the show, but several things killed it for me:

-the newer episodes are BLATANTLY and PAINFULLY scripted
-99% of the time grant uses the term robot, the resulting device/mechanism is NOT a robot
-ideas got really, really stale a few seasons back


----------



## bonscott87

say-what said:


> Not really, plus after 2 episodes, Ted Allen becomes really annoying.


Must be an acquired taste. I've always found him entertaining. Plus a couple of the "food techs" are pretty hot.


----------



## kevinwmsn

I like the show too, but How much is left for them to do? Discovery created a show "Smash Lab" just for blowing stuff up.


----------



## Bluto17

tcusta00 said:


> :lol: I always think about that one when I bring home a warm six pack on a Friday night. I think they said salty ice water worked quickest?


Correct. It lowers the freezing point of the water. You can chill a six pack of cans to less than 40 degrees in 5 minutes.


----------



## BubblePuppy

I used to really like "MB", never missed an eppy during the first couple of years. But I lost interest a few years ago. Sometimes it seemed liked they made up the myth or didn't test it in a real life way.


----------



## Pete K.

They've at least one show left to do. They myth that TV is entertaining and informative.


----------



## MIKE0616

kevinwmsn said:


> I like the show too, but How much is left for them to do? Discovery created a show "Smash Lab" just for blowing stuff up.


"Smash Labs" was dead on arrival as was "Prototype This." They were both blatant rip-offs of MB, but just never had it.

The Food Detectives on Food Network is semi-interesting, if you can get past Ted Allen. While I find him annoying, the experts he has on really are experts (unlike the "engineers" on Smash Labs) and, yes, some of the food techs on there are extremely easy on the eyes.

(Check out the episode on MSG on FD.)


----------



## Mark Holtz

And tonight, we will find out if a bad episode of MythBusters is more interesting that a infomercial. Lets watch.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Mark Holtz said:


> And tonight, we will find out if a bad episode of MythBusters is more interesting that a infomercial. Lets watch.


Tonight? I don't see it listed in the guide.


----------



## davemayo

New Mythbusters episode on 4/8. 2 hours related to cars. I'm excited!


----------



## n3ntj

Mythbusters was in the news the other day.. Apparently they were filming a new episode and doing a "blowing your socks off" myth and apparently frightened some people in SF with a loud explosion. The show is definitely not dead. It will be back soon.


----------



## bicker1

At least 10 new episodes in a row, coming up, through April, May and into June.


----------



## MIKE0616

bicker1 said:


> At least 10 new episodes in a row, coming up, through April, May and into June.


Was glad to see the upcoming show appear in the SL for MB.

Looks like "Prototype This" has been officially declared dead though, they moved un-aired episodes to Thursday afternoons at 4 PM EDT. Had left the SL in for that show and after scanning the latest episode, cannot say I will miss them.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MIKE0616 said:


> Was glad to see the upcoming show appear in the SL for MB.
> 
> Looks like "Prototype This" has been officially declared dead though, they moved un-aired episodes to Thursday afternoons at 4 PM EDT. Had left the SL in for that show and after scanning the latest episode, cannot say I will miss them.


I guess Smash Lab is dead too then?


----------



## BattleScott

Hopefully, they will actually attempt to analyze some myths from a intellectual standpoint again instead of simply blowing something up. It used to be a really cool show until it became more about how big of an explosion can Adam create or how elaborate of a robot can Grant build than actual experiments to prove or disprove myths. Guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## MIKE0616

theratpatrol said:


> I guess Smash Lab is dead too then?


As far as I can tell, SL was dead long ago. Was an interesting concept for both SL & PT, but IMO, neither was as good as MB.

Not sure if Discovery will try any more MB knock-offs, but if they do, hope they learn from their failures.


----------



## MIKE0616

BattleScott said:


> Hopefully, they will actually attempt to analyze some myths from a intellectual standpoint again instead of simply blowing something up. It used to be a really cool show until it became more about how big of an explosion can Adam create or how elaborate of a robot can Grant build than actual experiments to prove or disprove myths. Guess we'll have to wait and see...


+1

The explosions were boring after the 1st 10,000 or so, and maybe someone at Discovery should be told "battle-bots" (or whatever it was called) and interest in fighting bots peaked in the mid-90s <?> over on MTV.

Hope that the producers of MB don't choke the life out of the series, but something tells me that that is the way Discovery Networks does things.


----------



## fluffybear

BattleScott said:


> Hopefully, they will actually attempt to analyze some myths from a intellectual standpoint again instead of simply blowing something up. It used to be a really cool show until it became more about how big of an explosion can Adam create or how elaborate of a robot can Grant build than actual experiments to prove or disprove myths. Guess we'll have to wait and see...


Completely agree!


----------



## Doug Brott

Well, there was a big explosion in one of the cities near here that was attributed to a miscalculation in the amount of explosives needed ..

Can you say Adam Savage !rolling


----------



## hummer1823

ImBack234 said:


> I can think of a few things Kari Byron would be better suited for, after all she does have a pierced tongue.


:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:

Thanks for the picture!!!!

New Show this week! 2 hour special.


----------



## BattleScott

Well, no such luck. Just another 2 hour radio controlled smash, crash and explosion fest with no science involved.

#1) Bus flip. Should have done tests to measure the difference in roll angle with the weight even and moved to one side of the bus. If it made a difference, than "Jack" was correct to move everyone over. I'm sure he didn't know exactly at what speed the bus would pass the critical roll angle, only that moving everyone to the inside edge would help increase it.

#2) The "fused" compact car. Already done on a previous show. 

#3) Chase Scenes. The "fruit stands" that I recall from shows like Starsky & Hutch and others were always like carnival booths, not an 8 foot thick barrier with a few tons of fruits and veggies on top. A better test would have been "muppets" like in the Blues Brothers!
Also, the car through the RV scenes that I have always seen have the car go airborne and then through the walls of the trailer. They ran the car into to frame of the trailer. This would obviously provide more resistance than the flimsy walls.

#4) Falling car chase. They said the falling car landed on the ground 2 seconds before the driving car crossed the mark. This would equate to the vehicle in question needing to travel at 158 mph. Not that much of a stretch as far as advertising is concerned. Or, perhaps the 'exact' car in the commercial has a slightly lower terminal velocity. I would think that the cars weight balance from front to rear would have some effect on how "flat" it stays in freefall thereby increasing drag and lowering terminal velocity. It would have been nice to test that on a "small scale" in the lab.


----------



## hummer1823

BattleScott said:


> Well, no such luck. Just another 2 hour radio controlled smash, crash and explosion fest with no science involved.


Yep, your right...:nono2:

I am a huge MB fan, they need to get back to there roots. Science, not shock and aw. Dont get me wrong thats nice too.

Hopefully the Alaska special will have some science.


----------



## fluffybear

BattleScott said:


> Well, no such luck. Just another 2 hour radio controlled smash, crash and explosion fest with no science involved.





hummer1823 said:


> Yep, your right...:nono2:
> 
> I am a huge MB fan, they need to get back to there roots. Science, not shock and aw. Dont get me wrong thats nice too.
> 
> Hopefully the Alaska special will have some science.


Was thoroughly disappointed in last nights show! Matter of fact found the previews for "pitchmen" more interesting then last nights 'myths'.

BTW, was it me (or the wardrobe) but did Kari look like she is carrying a little extra around the mid-section??


----------



## Getteau

BattleScott said:


> Well, no such luck. Just another 2 hour radio controlled smash, crash and explosion fest with no science involved.
> 
> #1) Bus flip. Should have done tests to measure the difference in roll angle with the weight even and moved to one side of the bus. If it made a difference, than "Jack" was correct to move everyone over. I'm sure he didn't know exactly at what speed the bus would pass the critical roll angle, only that moving everyone to the inside edge would help increase it.


I was disappointed by the ending of the bus segment. I know they were showing it would be possible to flip the bus. However, after everything they did to the bus, I was like big deal, you basically setup the bus so it was almost riding on two wheels and then whipped the steering wheel to one side. I would have been more impressed if it didn't flip. If they had been true to their past mantra of "now we'll see what it takes to make the myth true," they would have done what you said above and increased the speed until it flipped. My other issue with the flip was that they weren't in the bus when it happened. With Adam steering from the back of Jamie's truck, he had no tactile feedback from the steering wheel. With that setup, I'd be willing to bet they could have flipped the bus in the first to attempts also.

I also agree with the car through the trailer issues. In their preview of how it looks in the movie, they show the car going airborne through the trailer. However, they drove it through the frame. Of course it didn't work like in the movies.


----------



## fluffybear

Getteau said:


> Of course it didn't work like in the movies.


Very first thing Mrs. Fluffybear said as the car was going through the frame.

Guess this will give them yet another reason to do another 2 hour 'Revisited' special..


----------



## Getteau

although I do have to say the look on Karrie's face when the convertable went over the fence was priceless. She had that "Oh [email protected]#!#, we're in trouble" panic look on her face.


----------



## tvjay

Getteau said:


> although I do have to say the look on Karrie's face when the convertable went over the fence was priceless. She had that "Oh [email protected]#!#, we're in trouble" panic look on her face.


That was seriously funny!!!


----------



## FYRPLG

tcusta00 said:


> :lol: I always think about that one when I bring home a warm six pack on a Friday night. I think they said salty ice water worked quickest?


I think CO2 was fastest but long term salt in ice gets coldddd.
Like in Ice Cream making.

Did the trick with CO2 and pop (maybe beer) when I serviced fire Extinguishers.

Also one of the best secretary spooks is a CO2 Extinguisher.. Back in the old days of office FUN.


----------



## TrixStar

Ya not to much "science" on last nights show. I'll be damned if that car getting pancaked wasn't flipping awesome though :lol:


----------



## hummer1823

fluffybear said:


> BTW, was it me (or the wardrobe) but did Kari look like she is carrying a little extra around the mid-section??


According to her wiki, she is prego.


----------



## ImBack234

hummer1823 said:


> According to her wiki, she is prego.


Wow.:eek2:


----------



## jadebox

Getteau said:


> With Adam steering from the back of Jamie's truck, he had no tactile feedback from the steering wheel. With that setup, I'd be willing to bet they could have flipped the bus in the first to attempts also.


It would have been almost impossible for them to roll the bus on a flat surface without adding weight to the top and doing the other things they did to force it. That's why the "insurance company" allowed Adam to drive the unmodified bus. Everyone knew there was little to no chance of it rolling.

This show was more of a "how are movie effects done" episode than what I'd liked to have seen. For example, they could have tested the bus thing more and shown that it's unlikely to roll without modification.

-- Roger


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

hummer1823 said:


> According to her wiki, she is prego.


Not just Wiki. It's announced on their website also. On there she's not just prego, she's VERY prego:eek2:


----------



## fluffybear

hummer1823 said:


> According to her wiki, she is prego.





ImBack234 said:


> Wow.:eek2:





timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Not just Wiki. It's announced on their website also. On there she's not just prego, she's VERY prego:eek2:


Thanks for the confirmation!

I wonder if this might mean she will be leaving the show?


----------



## ImBack234

Mythbusters: Kari Announces Big News


----------



## hummer1823

ImBack234 said:


> Mythbusters: Kari Announces Big News


Shes hot!


----------



## coldsteel

She was showing a bit more in the 'Alaska' special. Plus, the Pykrete was fascinating.


----------

